# Broken



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

So I have this truck, it just doesn't run like it did in the '80s. I replaced the starter, put new tires on it, bumper sticker, it still wont run like it did in the '80s. I yelled at my neighbor, and blamed it on him, and told him to drive less, but it still wont run like it did. I drive it more, on less busy roads, but it still wont run like it did. I came up with 3 plans to fix it, and asked all my neighbors to weigh in, they were split between 2 plans, truck still doesnt run like it did. I implemented one of the plans(painting the truck) and can you believe some people dont think it will help it run like it did in the '80s. Some even suggested that I should find out what is "actually" wrong with the truck because making abitrary upgrades wont make it run like it did in the '80s. WTF? Some one even suggested that if I spend my money on the paint job, I wont be able to fix the engine? What does the engine have to do with any of this?


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

:lol:


----------



## HunterDavid (Sep 10, 2007)

Must be a Chevy..... lol I love the analogy.


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

I SAY SELL THE TRUCK AND GET A NEW ONE!


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

Maybe you need to buy an old truck in Colorado.


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

They'll see, when I put the racing stripe on it, its gonna GO!!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

That's funny!!

This post would be better served in the "Vehicles" section. I'm gonna move it there and leave a shadow post here.


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

I posted in the wrong section too?


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Put some chrome on it. Every piece that you put on adds 10 horsepower


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

Put a GPS unit in there. Maybe that will help find what you are looking for.


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

See I'm right, these guys get it too.


----------



## love2hunt (Oct 28, 2008)

Are you sure you even have a truck? You better consult a board member first, because they read a book once and talked to someone in a coffe shop and they told him that is not a truck and you don't know what you are talking about. But with their expertise and special interest groups they will make that truck run like it did back in the 30's


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Hmmm, Let me see, it appears the problem with your truck is a lack of horsepower. However, you have improved the exterior to a point that you have it looking good and from a distance you would appear to have a "trophy" vehicle. Right?

Why you are almost to your solution!

If you only let a select few people experience your trophy truck every 3-4 years or so, then your feelings of inadequacy will be far less frequent than if you had it out in public all of the time and you could ignore the fact more easily that deeper underlying problems exist. Problem solved!


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Oooh, I speak and appreciate fluid analogical rhetoric and this is a Jewel!


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

The gas in the ’80's was different. Your truck won’t run on the kind we have now.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Is it off road 4WD? Sometimes you have to get out and walk around to find what you are looking for.

Maybe a call to the _manufacturer_ would help. Then they could call the _dealer_ and in turn they could call the _service technicians_. You know, get everyone involved. After all, they might have different answers to your questions.


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

sawsman said:


> Is it off road 4WD? Sometimes you have to get out and walk around to find what you are looking for.
> 
> Maybe a call to the _manufacturer_ would help. Then they could call the _dealer_ and in turn they could call the _service technicians_. You know, get everyone involved. After all, they might have different answers to your questions.


Service technicians? They usually deal with the engine. I dont think you understand the problem.


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

Quit whining! You'll only get to drive it every 3 to 5 years anyway! Just live with it!


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

Lonetree- Remember one thing if its not broke dont fix it. But here my friend we have somethin broken. Tryin to pretty the exterior sure the hell wont fix the internal function. But then again when theres so many issues to tend with you still gotta start with an option. Sorry but you have chosen the wrong option to start with. And suppose you would have chosen a different option first you would still be here b*tchin like a little kid. Get on the wagon or dont. :mrgreen:


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Lonetree said:


> Service technicians? They usually deal with the engine. I dont think you understand the problem.


Darn straight! Those Dumb, Weasley, Rascal, service professionals will probably just have you stick with a 5 year plan to buy and pay for a new engine. How lame!


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

Yeah, don't trust the guys who went to school and spend the majority of their time on said truck. They will just lie to you about the correct horsepower it has. Can't trust those Dummies!


----------



## Briar Patch (Feb 1, 2010)

Lonetree - I'm sorry to hear the paint job didn't get it runnin like it did in the 80's. 

I would say the next step is take a cold chisel and a hammer, and cut a 8"-10" hole in the bed - just behind the cab. Zip down to the hardware store and get at least 4' of 8" diameter stove pipe. 
Stick the pipe in the hole you cut, then use some sheet metal screws to attach the pipe to the bed of the truck. 
Crawl under your truck and cut the tail pipe just in front of the muffler, then bend the tail pipe so that you can feed it into the end of the stove pipe.

Viola! Instant MEGA-HORSEPOWER!! You may have to install wheelie bars and/or a parachute after this improvement.

Drive safe.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

I have to admit, I had no freakin' idea what the hell you guys were talking about. Or why this would be in the hunting section. Is everyone on this board insane? But then this light came on and I heard harps....I get it, derrrrrrrrr.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I think you are looking at it all wrong! 
First of all, what kind of bumper sticker did you use? You can tell a lot about a truck and its driver by a bumper sticker and the truck really responds to the feedback to almost fit the stereotype portrayed. You would be amazed how much better you will think it runs by just changing something, the more drastic the better. You can at least make people think that you are doing something to fix the problem even though it is really just window dressing. 
Secondly, the real problem here is the habitat; in what habitat have you been driving? You need to keep it down to a single county basically so that you can better manage the truck. There is zero research to support this theory, but I heard the idea from this really rich guy. 
Most importantly, I recommend that you get the government involved. That way the governor can appoint 5 random citizens who have absolutely no training on fixing the problem to a committee, but know the right people to get appointed to the board. Don't waste your time getting advice from those who have studied mechanics or who have years of experience in fixing the same problem that you mention. This committee could be called the mechanics board even though that they don't have anything to do with mechanics. 
Just a few thoughts.


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

Maybe if you dismantled it into 30 (or 38) different pieces and concentrated on all of them at the same time and threw away some of your tools, you would eventually find and fix the real problem. But don't take too long. Remember what happened with your last attempt when you were only halfway through!


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

longbow said:


> I have to admit, I had no freakin' idea what the hell you guys were talking about. Or why this would be in the hunting section. Is everyone on this board insane? But then this light came on and I heard harps....I get it, derrrrrrrrr.


 :mrgreen: It was this, or a violent tirade of never ending obcenities. I'm almost calmed down.


----------



## Briar Patch (Feb 1, 2010)

longbow said:


> I have to admit, I had no freakin' idea what the hell you guys were talking about...... But then this light came on and I heard harps....I get it, derrrrrrrrr.


+1

I am a spoon in a drawer full of knives . . .


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

Just shove something up the tailpipe. That's the most common fix-all these days.


----------

